# VLOOKUP for Websites?



## JazzSP8 (May 27, 2010)

Hi All

I know I can't use VLOOKUP in a website (well, don't think I can) but I was wondering if there was a way I could use a similar function on a website?

What I want to be able to do is use a Text field on a form in which people can enter an account number and for the website to be able to return a couple of simple parameters based on that account number.

Ideally I'd like this to be as simple as possible using Java (or other script based language) perhaps? I've got a data sheet in Excel which I can use to create a web page so I can hold all of the data in one page if I need to do.

I've found some soloutions which involve databases and references to other files but nothing I'm already familiar with, however I'm not afraid to learn something new if thats the only way.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can provide.


----------

